

MySQL Disk Benchmarks with Sysbench. When will mySQL / INNODB stop scaling?  - qhoxie
http://mysqldba.blogspot.com/2008/10/mysql-disk-benchmarks-with-sysbench.html

======
gopher
First, hard disks are written from outside to inside making them faster in the
beginning and second, linear IO does not count for databases.

~~~
thwarted
I'll let Calvin's dad speak to that.

<http://www.dailyfiber.net/calvin.php?n=1661>

